
Data portability allows mashup for Australian bush fire crisis - jwilliams
http://liako.biz/2009/02/data-portability-allows-mashup-for-australian-bush-fire-crisis/
======
jwilliams
This article relates to an (ongoing) bushfire disaster in Australia - A
disaster that is unprecedented here, which is saying a lot for a country prone
to bushfires: [http://www.theage.com.au/national/our-darkest-
day-20090208-8...](http://www.theage.com.au/national/our-darkest-
day-20090208-810q.html?page=-1)

